# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] My Posts count goes down.. Posts deleted.. ?

## Doc.AElstein

My Posts count goes down.. Posts deleted.. ? 

.  I never really take much notice of these things, just noticed in Passing and was curious....

  My post were around  400 June / July...,   







..................................
.   around   530   a few days ago....





........................................
.. and today......
About 370

. I know JBeaucaire is quite active deleting posts but i did not think he was that bad.

Alan..

----------


## FDibbins

posts that are deleted, do get removed from your post count, but why would Jerry delete your posts?  (unless you asked him to)

----------


## shg

I don't know if it's true here, but posts in the dev testing forum on vBulletin boards are typically automatically deleted after some number of days.

----------


## FDibbins

hmm good point, shg

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> I don't know if it's true here, but posts in the dev testing forum on vBulletin boards are typically automatically deleted after some number of days.



Thanks for the reply SHG,

.  .. yes that sort of seems to be the case, but not quite....


...I had just noticed and was about to reply to the Thread myself..


. I know that at other boards* entire Threads* ( not posts within them ) in the test Forum are deleted regularly.

.  But i did not think that was the case here, and when I look, the Threads are there but the posts within have been drastically reduced...

..  OK, no big deal but a few minor comments on that:

. 1 ) (Very minor point ) . My Post are sometimes very detailed and the “Development of them” there was a a valid sort of contribution, or rather something being “accredited” by another “post to my name” as it were..  But as I am not “looking for fame” , for me that is a very minor point..

. 2  ) More importantly, for reasons of
. 2 a) Size constraints ( Post length) ( Here as apposed to elswhere it is limited.  - Over at MrExcel I have done my best to crash the Forum by posting "War and Peace frequently, as you well know.. ! .. )
, 2 b) To make the Thread more readable, 
.. I sometimes used that Forum as a sort of appendix, referencing there with a link. Bit unfortunate then that they are gone!!

. 3) I did try to be efficient, sometimes editing, so reusing an existing Post. But after a while you cannot edit a post any more. * – Could that time be extended, at least in the Test Forum*

. 4) I noticed myself some of the Posts were no longer relevant or necessary and would have been better to delete. But as usual , normal members cannot delete posts. T*he Moderators have enough to do, and I try to avoid asking them too often to delete posts for me. Would it be appropriate, possible for normal members to delete their posts ( in the TEST Forum only )*

Anyways, no big deal, thanks for replying...

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi FDibbins
.. Thanks for the reply...





> .....why would Jerry delete your posts?  ......



.. Administrator's Privilege. _ he often deletes posts in Threads he is in that he does not like..

( @ Jerry - Only meant very light heartedly!!.  -I am very grateful for the help I have had from you ( and others ) )

----------


## shg

> . 1 ) (Very minor point ) . My Post are sometimes very detailed and the Development of them there was a a valid sort of contribution, or rather something being accredited by another post to my name as it were.. But as I am not looking for fame , for me that is a very minor point..



The dev testing forum is just that. On the few occasions I've posted, I deleted the posts within a few minutes.

If you're looking for longevity, post in the tutorials forum.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> The dev testing forum is just that. On the few occasions I've posted, I deleted the posts within a few minutes......



.. as i said, I would have done that for some  of them...,, .. if I could have, ( one of my other siggestions.. )
.. but no big deal
Thanks again for replying  ( hey lets keep it up, .. lets get our "posts quote up .. :Smilie:  .. only joking !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Alan

...

----------


## Paul

I deleted many of your posts in the Dev forum as you explicitly stated that they could be deleted.  I left the threads intact so you could keep using the same one rather than creating new ones each time.




> . (As far as I am concerned these "Just Testing" Threads of mine can be deleted after a day or so.)
> Alan Elston



I left the first few posts, and a few of the recent ones at the time, but deleted the rest.  Most of them looked like you were simply testing formatting, tables, etc., or posting long replies in case the forum accidentally deleted them during submission.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> I deleted many of your posts in the Dev forum as you explicitly stated that they could be deleted.  .......



Hi
.  Ah Thanks, at last. Nice to get that cleared up.  :Smilie:  I was getting Paranoid. 
.  Yes you are right I did initially in response to a moderator say i was happy for posts to be deleted. .    .  Then some tome later I started ( maybe foolishly ) using Posts in that Thread as an Appendix to other Threads, some of which you ( unknowingly ) deleted. ( Maybe, I have not checked through all )
.   Maybe sensibly I should make it more clearer that a post is an appendix, if it is.
. 
.   Many thanks for letting me know. Sorry if my reply to you may be late. I have another problem now..
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...-not-noti.html
.  I am no longer notified of posts by Email. No one can understand why. And it is getting worse. 
.. the idea from JBeaucaire is also no longer working by me..




> Just a tip, use this link as your HomePage link in the EF:
> http://www.excelforum.com/usercp.php
> This is the UserCP link you see above in the menu bar. * It will cause all your recently replied threads to appear at the top of your landing page*........



  .. *it now only shows the most recent for a short while*. And so I may miss them, as I did yours.

. Thanks again for replying and letting me know  :Smilie: 
Alan

P.s. I have an unwanted Thread there which came as a duplicate unintentionally, if you are "there "" again please can you delet that:
http://www.excelforum.com/developmen...-possible.html

p.p.s. Maybe the next time you do something like this, deleting so many Posts, if you have the time, maybe letting the OP know somehow would be nice  :Wink:

----------

